# "Police Academy"-Star "Hightower" Bubba Smith gestorben



## AMUN (4 Aug. 2011)

Der ehemalige NFL-Spieler und Schauspieler Bubba Smith ist in Los Angeles im Alter von 66 Jahren gestorben.





Als die Polizei nach einem Anruf gegen 13:00 Uhr in seinem Haus erschien, konnte Smith nur noch tot aufgefunden werden. Die genaue Todesursache ist noch unbekannt, es wird allerdings davon ausgegangen, dass er eines natürlichen Todes gestorben ist.

Smith begann 1967 seine Karriere als Verteidiger bei den Baltimore Colts. Insgesamt spielte er neun Jahre in der NFL. In Deutschland wurde er vor allem in seiner Rolle des Polizisten "Moses Hightower" in der "Police Academy"-Reihe bekannt.


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2011)

R.i.p. ...


----------



## Franky70 (4 Aug. 2011)

"Police Academy", da werden bei mir Erinnerungen an die 80`er wach.
RIP, langer Mann.


----------



## JayP (6 Aug. 2011)

Echt schade!

Aber jetzt sind wenigstens Hightower und Tackleberry wieder zusammen


----------



## punkerali (6 Aug. 2011)

sterben muss jeder mal
R.I.P


----------



## Franky70 (7 Aug. 2011)

punkerali schrieb:


> sterben muss jeder mal
> R.I.P


Echt jetzt???! 
Und ich dachte, es sterben immer nur die Anderen (so war es bisher ja auch)...


----------

